# Taiji teacher murders wife, dumps daughter



## qi-tah (Sep 20, 2007)

From Auckland, NZ: Apparently the Wu style Taiji teacher Nai Xin Xue killed his wife Annie Liu in a domestic incident, then fled to Melbourne, Australia, where he dumped his daughter Qian (nicknamed pumpkin) at a railway station (there is surveillance footage of this) and boarded a plane to LA in America. What a piece of work! I don't know why i should be shocked at this, but i am. Hopefully Nai Xin Xue will be apprehended and extradited to NZ as soon as possible. 

More info below...

http://www.news.com.au/story/0,23599,22446991-2,00.html

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/section/1/story.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=10464789


----------



## qi-tah (Sep 20, 2007)

And some more info on Nai Xin Xue's martial arts background:

http://www.theage.com.au/news/Natio...lf-grand-master/2007/09/18/1189881474332.html


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 20, 2007)

What is wrong with people now a days.


----------



## grydth (Sep 20, 2007)

Some random reactions I had:

Every now and then you see efforts to quasi-deify the Masters... this should be a sobering reminder they are simply humans.

All of the teachings of Tai Chi can be tossed away in an instant by a flawed person. They are only useful when embraced and lived by in the hardest of times.

What's wrong with people today? We live in an era of predatory priests, murderous masters, presidents for sale, killers in the Deity's name...... or do we?  Despite incidents like this - are we making a mistake in letting the few supremely evil ones define our age?

What of the countless masters whose teachings can help us get through domestic discord?


----------



## JBrainard (Sep 20, 2007)

grydth said:


> What's wrong with people today? We live in an era of predatory priests, murderous masters, presidents for sale, killers in the Deity's name...... or do we? Despite incidents like this - are we making a mistake in letting the few supremely evil ones define our age?


 
This part jumped out at me. Yes, these are all things that are wrong with people today. It is also what's been wrong with people since the dawn of civilization. Every generation has thought and will continue to think that the world is going to hell in a handbasket, but somehow the human race advances, despite the evil among us.


----------



## Catalyst (Sep 20, 2007)

grydth said:


> What's wrong with people today? We live in an era of predatory priests, murderous masters, presidents for sale, killers in the Deity's name...... or do we? Despite incidents like this - are we making a mistake in letting the few supremely evil ones define our age?


 
I ponder the same questions, and the thing that I always come back to, is that because this is news it's evidence that this is still not the acceptable norm of behavior - it's deviated from society's standards and these things are therefore newsworthy.

Doesn't change the fact that there are still a lot of very sick people out there making decisions and acting upon their urges, etc. - but still gives me a ray of hope that we haven't descended into total chaos.


----------



## grydth (Sep 20, 2007)

JBrainard said:


> This part jumped out at me. Yes, these are all things that are wrong with people today. It is also what's been wrong with people since the dawn of civilization. Every generation has thought and will continue to think that the world is going to hell in a handbasket, but somehow the human race advances, despite the evil among us.



I was once able to buy a very old law book, a history of criminal law cases in America from the founding to about 1840. The criminals were just as depraved then, every bit as bad. (They just didn't out on parole to repeat their crimes). For another nasty window on human nature, curl up with a detailed history of the French Revolution.


----------



## Kacey (Sep 20, 2007)

Y'know, no matter how much you train, sometimes a more primitive portion of your mind kicks in.  I heard a story once about TKD practitioner (name not relevant) who, as a IV or V Dan, was in a bar with his wife.  Another man in the bar hit on the wife, who declined his advances; the 2nd man persisted.  The TKD'er came over and told the man to leave his wife alone; again, the 2nd man persisted.  The TKD'er ended up grabbing the man by the shoulders, shaking him violently, and yelling "You leave my wife alone" at the top of his voice...  It sucks, but there it is:  sometimes training just doesn't work.


----------

